

"For security reasons, please do not use the following words" - Phlogistique
http://bluetouff.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/sfrbusinessteamfail.jpg

======
aktiur
Translation in english : "For security reasons, thanks to abstain from using
the following characters or words in the comment field: SELECT FROM, UNION
SELECT, -, <, >, ="

SFR is one of the three big mobile phone networks in France.

